

Show HN: Android Barometer Data Now Livestreamed to Scientists - cryptoz
http://www.cumulonimbus.ca/pressurenet-3-0-sharing-visualization-research/?HN

======
cryptoz
You can see live data for your city, or anywhere else, on our livestream site:
<http://pressurenet.cumulonimbus.ca>

